# just passing through



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

i am 42 and in the middle of my first and only pop at iui. had an honest consultant who didn't think it worth my while trying ivf and because dh and i aren't millionaires we were more than happy to take his advice!  iui is a snip at around £750. am having acu and reflex' and have been for about 8 months. doubt i will be blessed again although made more frustating as despite my fertility having gone south i have to watch my best friend same age pop them out like a rabbit. am fed up and ****** off that i now have to have my nose rubbed in it as countess wessex same age is not pg again. all i need is liz hurley to announce her second pregnancy and i think i will throw in the towel. a fed up jo


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Jo
Just wanted to wish you good luck.  You're certainly not over the hill at 42 (look at my profile!).  We were quoted odds of a couple of per cent for success on our  third and last IVF cycle - it's all a bit of a lottery, I think, but give it your best shot.   

Ellie


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi ellie, congrats on your recent arrival. our consultant really didn;t want to do ivf on us, we could have insisted but to be honest, it sounds like such a rollercoaster, that mixed with the fact that we didn;'t have the money for it, i was actually relieved that we didn't do it although part of me is gutted. he said as i already had had a child naturally he didn't think ivf was for us as my getting pg/keeping it wasn't a problem. he said my eggs are the problem and ivf wouldn't make any difference, at least he was honest. i know that alot of women in their 40's are lucky as still fertile. my best friend same age has just given birth and is going to attempt to get pg immediately again and i bet she does too. looks like one of the royals my age has also just managed it, these stories after 2 1/2 years of trying unsuccessfully no longer fill me with hope, just envy and a feeling of being a dried up with a body that fails me. i recon it would take something short of a miracle to get me pg again. i know how lucky and blessed i am to have one already, is it wrong to long for another? i don't think so, all the other mothers at dd's nursery have at least one other and every day i have to face this. sorry to ramble, i blame the medication i am injecting into me!! all the best jo


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Kelway/Jo
So nice to see you posting again! good luck with your IUI - we did that in November and its a nice little tx and a lot better than that terrible clomid although I did take it badly when it did not work as you know.
We have our appointment a week today to see the next steps re the Ed and I am excited but nervous and also very tired and fed up of having unexplained IF and like you watching all and sundry get pregnant around me and wondering what is wrong with me.
So sorry you have had to endure so many close people getting preggers so easy too.
I just wish more people would understand what we are going through as I feel like I live in two worlds the one on here where everyone understands so well to the outside world where people don't.
I have been spending less time on here not sure whether a good sign or not as was on here everyday or whether because being sorting the house/going to gym and watching BB has meant I spend less time on here just not sure.
Whatever I am waffling and I know I am not in a great mood today think the constant dreary weather not helping but I just wanted to say HI to you and how nice to have you back.  have not checked secondary IF thread for a day or so - are you coming back on there? Take care and look after yourself
love
susie


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi suszy, i was literally just passing through, let's hope the sun shines for us very soon. all the best jox


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Kelway


Just wanted to say good luck!  I'm in a similar boat - incredibly fortunate to have one child but desperately wanting a sibling before time runs out.  Know what you mean about the nursery too.  I got to know a big gang of mothers through post-natal groups, and every single one of them has either had one or more further children or is pregnant.  Does make me feel a bit of an outsider.

Anyway - fingers crossed for all of us!


Sally Kate


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi sally kate, sorry to read you have had so many mc's. my friend had about 6 mc's the other years but has just had a baby girl so there is hope for you yet. i haven't fallen pg once since trying nearly 2.5 years ago. i fell pg so easily twice before (first time was a mc) that it is just so hard to understand why i haven't fallen pg at all. most women i know have managed to get pg even though ending in mc; my body seems to have shut down totally. i think women who get pg but have mc's have more chance of getting pg than someone like me, i always knew my friend would end up successfully having her second baby and i was right, there is hope for you (and me too i wish). the thing i find so hard is regularly seeing or hearing of women our age who wanted their second and got it so darn easily, makes it harder to cope with. all the best. xx today i go to hh for scan to see how my stims have gone..............


----------

